# Massey ferguson 350 ignition problem!



## Mf35fnatic (Jan 30, 2020)

Well, as the titel says I’m having problems with the ignition on my Massey Ferguson 350 or MF35, I cannot get any spark from the distributor or ignition coil. I have tried to just connect the coil to the battery and open the breakerpoints by hand, still nothing, then I put the spark plug directly to the ignition coil and tried and I still cannot get anything out of the coil! I can hold the wire while turning the engine and not feel a thing!!? The only thing is that the distributor is not original... it’s a bosch aka from some Volvo.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Has the tractor ever run with the new distributor? If not, it could be installed 180 degrees out of whack. But if you are not getting anything out of the coil, it could be hooked up wrong or it could be fried. Which brings me back to the question, has it ever run the way it is set up now?


----------



## Mf35fnatic (Jan 30, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Has the tractor ever run with the new distributor? If not, it could be installed 180 degrees out of whack. But if you are not getting anything out of the coil, it could be hooked up wrong or it could be fried. Which brings me back to the question, has it ever run the way it is set up now?
> View attachment 52929


The last owner said it ran with the installed distributor BUT I’ve teared the electrical system apart and completely redone it, and yes I’ve checked that it’s not connected wrong and I changed coil to a brand new one and it worked before I put it on the tractor!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What about the ignition switch, it may be bad. Can you use a jumper wire to see if you can get power to the coil?


----------



## Mf35fnatic (Jan 30, 2020)

pogobill said:


> What about the ignition switch, it may be bad. Can you use a jumper wire to see if you can get power to the coil?


Tried that yesterday but can do it again, I’m gonna go work on it now!


----------



## Mf35fnatic (Jan 30, 2020)

Mf35fnatic said:


> Tried that yesterday but can do it again, I’m gonna go work on it now!


And the ignition switch is brand new so it shouldn’t be bad but you never know


----------



## Mf35fnatic (Jan 30, 2020)

I found the problem! The distributor and breaker points were shorted so it was grounded the whole time, the ignition coil works and I’m getting a new distributor!


----------

